# Nook HD+ cheap!



## Mirannan (Oct 24, 2013)

I have been thinking of getting one of these for a while, partly because for various reasons I have lots of Argos vouchers in my pocket.

The Barnes & Noble Nook E-reader was always based on Android, but used to have that buried under Nook-specific software. Not any more, because it's discontinued and they are trying to shift hardware.

Anyway; this one has a 9" full HD screen, 32GB internal storage, micro SD slot, WiFi and a micro HDMI socket - all for £149 from Argos. No cameras though.

There aren't many left. I've ordered one - coming into store on Monday. 

Just thought the info might be useful for anyone who wants a cheap tablet.


----------

